# Leasing land to hunters.



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

How do property owners lease there land to hunters? What factors would go into a written agrement to make it legal?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact a lawyer. I'm sure each situation is different.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no one standard that landowners use.

It is strictly an agreement between the landowner and the hunter. It will vary from landowner to landowner, some may want a written agreement, others won't

I have been leasing the same property for many, many years. We have no written agreement.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Anth, I have been leasing a small piece of land for hunting and I have a written contract. My contract is fairly simple. Do you have land or looking for?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Things to think about:
A map of the boundries.
Duration of lease.
Signature(s), phone, address of user that is resposible, and true owner
Cost this year and next years.
How many hunters allowed. Specifically name them.
Where to or not to park.
Time limits.
Other activities like camping.
Gates locks to limit others
Sub letting.
Posting Signs.
Dogs allowed.
Reminder about trash, damaging fences, avoiding crops and livestock.
Description of type of game allowed to be taken.
Family owners also allowed ?
Waiver of liability statement.
Any dangerous areas like quicksand or swamps to avoid.
Incorporate ODNR permission forms.
All parties to have valid licenses.
List any others that have already been given permission
...


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

> Do you have land or looking for?[


I have the land, them are some good tips reel.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

Base Camp Leasing leases hunting land in various states. If you go to their web page, I think you can view the lease that they use.


----------

